# Help cleaning



## Warf rat (Sep 2, 2018)

Is there anything u can soak your bottles in to help get that stuff off? Thanks ch


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 7, 2018)

Get what stuff off?


----------



## Warf rat (Jan 20, 2019)

That mineral stuff from the dirt?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 20, 2019)

Generally isn't "stuff", it's damage to the glass.  So no you can't soak it off, you have to put a bottle through a tumbler to get the glass clear again.  Or I think people use some sort of oil sometimes to hide it, I'm not sure which.  Unless you have actual minterals encrusted on the bottle in which case it shouldn't be too hard to scrape off.


----------



## Warf rat (Jan 20, 2019)

It's on inside. Suppose that is etched?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 20, 2019)

Oh actually I think that is some sort of residue on the glass.  That's not what I thought you were talking about.  I'm not sure what to clean that off with but I suspect it will come off.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 21, 2019)

Try oxalic acid (in the paint department), muriatic acid, LimeAway, or almost any other acid cleaner (not Whink, which will etch glass).


----------



## Warf rat (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 22, 2019)

Hey Warf,
I'm not sure this will help. It is a post I made a long time ago. Helped a fair number of members.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?215713-Basic-bottle-cleaning


----------



## Lori Lyons (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi, 
New here, but to add to cleaning hints.  Two things....white vinehar soak.  About an hour??  Then, second, small brushes for dryer cleaning.  They have wire bases and longer necks, and short stiff bristles.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Mar 15, 2019)

I'd like to add something too. Try using old toothbrushes that have the more stiff type of bristles. If you can't reach far enough with one, fasten a wooden popsicle stick to it so that you now have a longer handle!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 20, 2019)

Harry P. is Whink actually stronger/more caustic than Muriatic?


----------



## Beshires1 (Mar 30, 2019)

I have been dissolving one of those Cascade Complete pods and soaking most all my bottles clean of practically anything that is stuck on the glass surface.These are the ones that require no rinsing of the dishes before you chunk those dirty dried food stuffs into yer dishwasher. But beware they must have a high caustic content because if you dry yer hands off on yer pants or bath towels... it will eat yer clothes up!. nearly as bad as battery acid!


----------



## Lori Lyons (Mar 31, 2019)

Ok....what do the pods look like?  Are they the ones that look completely like powder inside, or do they have gel?


----------



## Lori Lyons (Mar 31, 2019)

And, for dried milk of magnesia, a cleaner called "lime away" dissolves it well.


----------



## Beshires1 (Mar 31, 2019)

The Cascade Complete has both in the pods.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 1, 2019)

Oh yeah, and try a "magic eraser".  One of those foam pad thingys.  I use those to get the rusted lid residue off the tops.  They do tear, but work well.  When they squeek, they are doing the best job.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 1, 2019)

Ok.  On the pods, do you dissolve them in hot water?  Or are you talking about running them through the dishwasher?


----------

